# brought my Atlas to Germany - got arrested



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

This thread is for everyone who plans or considers to import an Atlas to Germany.

Picked up my car today from the shipping company in Bremen.
I still drive the Atlas on my US license plates for the next 4-6 weeks.
Then I need to make the Atlas street legal in Germany and register it here.

I am happy to share my experiences regarding this topic - so shoot me a PM or reply to this threat if you consider doing the same.


Funny story
My wife drove the Atlas thru town (Flensburg) to pick up our daughter from a birthday party.
She was pulled over because a California license plate is not that common here ;-)
Anyways, no problem with the police (we got valid CA registration and a German insurer) - they just asked if they could take some photos.
The police even suggested to fake an arrest scene - and my wife sent me this photo:










Anyways - the car makes a lot of people smile.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2007)

Great story! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

That is awesome! What is required to make it legal there? Emissions, lights? 

I am guessing they don't have the "25 year rule" as they do here in the US.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

trbochrg said:


> That is awesome! What is required to make it legal there? Emissions, lights?


That I have to figure out now
rear fog lights for sure
other lights seem to be fine
Emission, etc is also no issue I guess

I will update this thread once I have done everything.


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

blerg said:


> This thread is for everyone who plans or considers to import an Atlas to Germany.
> 
> Picked up my car today from the shipping company in Bremen.
> I still drive the Atlas on my US license plates for the next 4-6 weeks.
> ...


Nice story. We are going back to Cologne next year and plan on taking our NA Beetle R and GTI with us. What insurance company are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

LOL...that's hilarious


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

blerg said:


> This thread is for everyone who plans or considers to import an Atlas to Germany.
> 
> Picked up my car today from the shipping company in Bremen.
> I still drive the Atlas on my US license plates for the next 4-6 weeks.
> ...


What trim level is it? I see you debadged it. I was originally going to get a Kurkuma yellow but couldn’t be bothered waiting 6+ months. Do you like the colour?


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

ZERO815 said:


> What insurance company are you using?


http://www.tourinsure.de


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

Awesome story. I just delivered an Atlas to a customer that is taking it to Germany with him when he moves back in a few years. I showed him your post and he liked it.


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

That Atlas must be one hell of an exotic sight to the Germans. May be one of the only ones they'll ever see in person unless they decide to sell them there. Although I'd see them selling the Atlas cross sport there before this. Id imagine it's too big for their garages.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

sedelstein said:


> That Atlas must be one hell of an exotic sight to the Germans. May be one of the only ones they'll ever see in person unless they decide to sell them there. Although I'd see them selling the Atlas cross sport there before this. Id imagine it's too big for their garages.


Garages? Who the hell has a garage? And if they do, I'm sure there will be an X5, RR, or GLS in there, not an Atlas! LOL


Good luck, OP - glad I won't have to go through the BS in the event that we go back to Germany. Gotta love waivers.  /knock on wood


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Garages? Who the hell has a garage? And if they do, I'm sure there will be an X5, RR, or GLS in there, not an Atlas! LOL
> 
> 
> Good luck, OP - glad I won't have to go through the BS in the event that we go back to Germany. Gotta love waivers.  /knock on wood


I mainly got the garage part from an article about whether or not the Atlas will make it to Europe. They weren't sure because they think it'll be "too large for European garages" or something along those lines. I too thought that was odd. As I don't recall garages.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

sedelstein said:


> I mainly got the garage part from an article about whether or not the Atlas will make it to Europe. They weren't sure because they think it'll be "too large for European garages" or something along those lines. I too thought that was odd. As I don't recall garages.


How about street parking? It would be a real SOB to park an Atlas in just about any city center, regardless of the size of the city (or village for that matter). I can't imagine navigating some of the parking garages I've encountered over there either.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

It is the license plate that attracts people - not so much the car.
'Flens' is short for a beer in this town and people are very proud of it.
So my license plate is very patriotic and people love it! Getting lots of thumbs up. 
But even a rotten 20 yr old Golf would get them with this plate.

Garage wise: yes it may be a problem, we have a Beetle to go into tow and private parking for the Atlas.
But the Atlas has comparable dimensions to the VW Bus (T5/T6/...) which is very popular here.


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

blerg said:


> It is the license plate that attracts people - not so much the car.
> 'Flens' is short for a beer in this town and people are very proud of it.
> So my license plate is very patriotic and people love it! Getting lots of thumbs up.
> But even a rotten 20 yr old Golf would get them with this plate.
> ...


Ahhh love that Flensburger beer. I have some in my fridge at least twice a month.


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

blerg said:


> http://www.tourinsure.de


Thanks. Keep that in mind for next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

sedelstein said:


> Ahhh love that Flensburger beer. I have some in my fridge at least twice a month.


Where do you find Flensburger in the US? It's the only north German beer I can tolerate... I lived in Bremen too long; Becks=puke.


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Where do you find Flensburger in the US? It's the only north German beer I can tolerate... I lived in Bremen too long; Becks=puke.


I've gotten the weizen 4 packs from Total Wine & More. I've also gotten it from an Asian grocery store of all places. You can even find the Flensburger Dunkel if you look hard enough. Another rare one you can find is the Schlenkerla Rauchbier. That's a good one for an adventurous soul.


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hello,

I would be also interested in this, how it goes. It seems Atlas should be available in Europe in two years once Touareg 3 gets from hot new vehicle to "got used to" state. Ill be moving from US back to EU next year and this seems to be perfect match for family 6-seater!

thanks
Kazimir


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

blerg said:


> ...'Flens' is short for a beer in this town and people are very proud of it.
> So my license plate is very patriotic and people love it! Getting lots of thumbs up...


Ah....I thought that perhaps the Mrs had stumbled upon Officer Flens.


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

I’d love to go to Germany and drive on the autoban. They do like 80-85 mph over there Not sure if the Atlas could handle that but it would be fun to try


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Phil37 said:


> I’d love to go to Germany and drive on the autoban. They do like 80-85 mph over there Not sure if the Atlas could handle that but it would be fun to try


The Atlas can handle 85+ no problem. They cruise 120+ on the autobahn.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

*DesertFox* said:


> The Atlas can handle 85+ no problem. They cruise 120+ on the autobahn.


i have done 150/KM per hour in our Atlas but the only negative is that the fuel will not last.. it is a vacuum of inefficiency lol 
at that rate you are lucky to get 400 or less KMs per tank.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Phil37 said:


> I’d love to go to Germany and drive on the autoban. They do like 80-85 mph over there Not sure if the Atlas could handle that but it would be fun to try


80-85?!?

You're going to get run over going that slow!!


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

AudiVW guy said:


> i have done 150/KM per hour in our Atlas but the only negative is that the fuel will not last.. it is a vacuum of inefficiency lol
> at that rate you are lucky to get 400 or less KMs per tank.


I’m thinking the fwd 2.0 TSI Atlas would be a great choice for Germany as well as most of Central Europe due to the better fuel economy and relatively mild Winters. Keep it at 120-130 km/h in a 2.0 and 28-30 mpg is possible. Not too shabby for a vehicle of this size.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

NoDubJustYet said:


> 80-85?!?
> 
> You're going to get run over going that slow!!


lol....at 80/85 you wouldn't be able to merge onto the autobahn.


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

yea with my experience driving to and from Brussels over A6 or A3, in open places without construction limits, the polite speed for Germans is really 160km/h (aprox. 100mph) If youre going slower, youre pushed in lane among trucks.

Fuel economy is probably not that great, but VR6 is really reliable engine copmared to modern TDI/TSI ones. I know many happy owners with Passats and Superbs with VR6 with 500kkm on clock.


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

are there any news to German one?


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

kazimir80 said:


> yea with my experience driving to and from Brussels over A6 or A3, in open places without construction limits, the polite speed for Germans is really 160km/h (aprox. 100mph) If youre going slower, youre pushed in lane among trucks.
> 
> Fuel economy is probably not that great, but VR6 is really reliable engine copmared to modern TDI/TSI ones. I know many happy owners with Passats and Superbs with VR6 with 500kkm on clock.


I miss my 2003-2011 daily commute when I lived in Germany. It included the Autobahn where I regularly did 15- 35 miles and hit 240 + km/h on a daily basis, 267 km/h being my fastest in a modified Volvo V50. 

I don’t expect the Atlas to go past 80 mph, and quite frankly I don’t expect this car to do so. The Atlas is going to be the family hauler that doesn’t exceed 80 mph. 

Not sure if I really need AWD and I really like the 2.0 TSI mileage but I will probably end up with the VR6 4Motion given the within 300 mile choices of Bangor Maine.


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

I am missing it also, I did 1100km in 9 hours. Germany is overused at Autobahns by traffic from all Europe. Worst are trucks from the east. And of course there are lot ot overhauls here and there. But traffic has been fluent, fast and attentive to others.

Its impossible to see such in New York area. 

I am looking forward to have 7seater with Atlas, its not any athlete but reasonable compared to European vans, these are more expensive and are not athletes either. I suppose with VR6 you get fine to 140km/h and AWD is fine for winter conditions for any modern car.


----------



## Arealkoala (May 24, 2021)

Hey there - we’re about to take our atlas to Germany in the next months… can you just drive it off the port on US tags? I’ve read 6 months is allowed, but I’d be incredibly thankful if you could share your experience and give an idea of the retrofit costs or the shop you used.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

What’s your status in Germany? Military? Expat? EU Citizen?


----------



## Arealkoala (May 24, 2021)

Wife is EU citizen, I'll be expat. Car would be coming with a letter of permission from the lender, and I would have all the insurances I need. I'll likely pay off the car at some point when after I arrive and get my residency all set, and will do the retrofitting necessary.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

If you are planning to eventually license it permanently in Germany, it will need to pass a TÜV certification. Even though Volkswagen is a German company, the Atlas (aka Teramont) is not commonly sold through dealerships, and is fairly rare there.

US emissions standards should pass TÜV testing.

US safety equipment should pass TÜV certification.

Lighting will require minor modifications.
1. Headlights will need a leveling mechanism. Self-leveling in high-line Atlas headlights may pass. But headlights may need to be replaced in Atlas S or SE.
2. Amber rear turn signals are mandatory. Atlas should already be compliant, with no change needed.
3. Single side parking lights are normally required. These can be enabled through OBDEleven or VagCom. No hardware change is needed.
4. Rear fog light is required. Those of us with 2021+ Atlas have not yet found a solution to retrofit this. Replacement headlight switch is easy. Replacement inner tail light may be needed. Electronic coding is probably needed (again VagCom or OBDEleven).

Other ideas from the group?

🍺


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

What's the coding for the parking lights??


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]NoDubJustYet [/mention]coding for single side parking lights are in my mod doc that’s linked in my signature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

NoDubJustYet said:


> What's the coding for the parking lights??


I used OBDEleven and an Android tablet. Following the instructions from Reihenmotor5, it took me less than 15 minutes to enable the Single Side Parking Lights (SSPL). 

🍺


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

I do no understand why someone would bring a US spec car to Germany. Models designed for the EU are configured to maximize mpg with long gearing. Diesel engines are generally preferred. Also the Atlas is a a bit big for the EU (understatement). Good luck with parking. Finally the Atlas has the aerodynamics of a brick. For sustained high speed driving there, a Diesel powered sedan is preferred. This includes M-Bs, BMWs as well as VWs. I lived in Germany for 4 years and my ( new then) TDI Passat had a 90 hp/200ft-lb PD Diesel engine, 5 spd manual trans that got about 50 mpg on local roads. Max speed was 125 mph ( 200 kph). I was only able to go that fast on the weekends on some of the highways in good weather. Traffic congestion really limits how fast one can go where there are no speed limits. A US spec Atlas using $8/gallon gas is not a good combo.

You may need to convert to adjustable headlamps, add a soot trap (if the car does not already have one). DI engines produce soot and VW engines for the US market do not have dual injectors like the models sold in Germany. The addition of port injectors reduces soot. Perhaps you can get a waiver?

You should have been arrested for how you parked your car........


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you’re military or in the Foreign Service, it may be cheaper for your tour overseas, and from my understanding you can apply for a waiver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I've been driving my Atlas in the NL for well over a year now. It's no bigger than any other SUV like a RR, Q7/8, X7/8, XC90, GL (or whatever MB calls it); or Transporters, Connects, etc... You want big? You should see the Ram trucks the Dutch love to drive. LMAO The local VW dealer loves the thing and the whole place stopped the two times I've gone in (one warranty visit and one scheduled maintenance). Parking isn't an issue outside of trying to jam yourself into some older parking garages. I even street park at home.

We drove our Atlas from NL all the way down to Switzerland last summer and it was awesome. No road noise, even with a roof box. We drove everything from the Autobahn in Germany to mountain roads and downtown Zurich. The thing has been great and I don't regret bringing it over at all.

And let's not kid ourselves here - outside of a very few, very rural/isolated areas the derestricted Autobahn is becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## Arealkoala (May 24, 2021)

VW/Porsche Fahrer said:


> I do no understand why someone would bring a US spec car to Germany. Models designed for the EU are configured to maximize mpg with long gearing. Diesel engines are generally preferred. Also the Atlas is a a bit big for the EU (understatement). Good luck with parking. Finally the Atlas has the aerodynamics of a brick. For sustained high speed driving there, a Diesel powered sedan is preferred. This includes M-Bs, BMWs as well as VWs. I lived in Germany for 4 years and my ( new then) TDI Passat had a 90 hp/200ft-lb PD Diesel engine, 5 spd manual trans that got about 50 mpg on local roads. Max speed was 125 mph ( 200 kph). I was only able to go that fast on the weekends on some of the highways in good weather. Traffic congestion really limits how fast one can go where there are no speed limits. A US spec Atlas using $8/gallon gas is not a good combo.
> 
> You may need to convert to adjustable headlamps, add a soot trap (if the car does not already have one). DI engines produce soot and VW engines for the US market do not have dual injectors like the models sold in Germany. The addition of port injectors reduces soot. Perhaps you can get a waiver?
> 
> You should have been arrested for how you parked your car........


We're bringing it because it's the car we need for the family size we have, and the cost to bring it over with a household move makes more sense to bring than to sell it and buy new. All this said, we also have a low mileage 2009 VW Rabbit that we may bring over as well, we're still determining if we're bringing one container or two... if two, then both cars will join us. The Rabbitis worth quite a bit more in Germany and we will eventually sell it... could be the same plan for the Atlas if we do end up sticking around permanently - the novelty of just having a less available car seems to be a thing. I've lived in Germany a few times and rented as needed, my wife is a German citizen - I will certainly feel the cost of fuel.


----------



## Arealkoala (May 24, 2021)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> If you are planning to eventually license it permanently in Germany, it will need to pass a TÜV certification. Even though Volkswagen is a German company, the Atlas (aka Teramont) is not commonly sold through dealerships, and is fairly rare there.
> 
> US emissions standards should pass TÜV testing.
> 
> ...


This is wonderfully helpful, thank you! I think we're going to bring it over with tourinsure, then after a few months pay it off in full and retrofit. This is a 2018 SE. Does everyone here do their own work, or anyone in Germany have a dealer / mechanic they prefer? I'll be in NRW, but we are happy to travel quite a bit!


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Arealkoala said:


> ...... could be the same plan for the Atlas if we do end up sticking around permanently - the novelty of just having a less available car seems to be a thing. I've lived in Germany a few times and rented as needed, my wife is a German citizen - I will certainly feel the cost of fuel.


Yes, I think the Atlas could attract attention. It is a vehicle that is not built anywhere in Germany, nor is it sold there in any major quantity. When you park it in a public place, you may come back to find people standing near it and pointing at it. 

The price of gasoline may give you a shock when filling the Atlas. I am guessing it is still equivalent to around $6 per gallon. It has been a few years since I was last in Germany.

🍺


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

I am another one who took Atlas to Czech Republic. To be honest this car gains attraction everywhere where I move and it is not the only Atlas here. Everybody who has the family of more than 4 people is asking me where I got the car as 7 seaters in EU are pretty expensive as EURO6 is in effect. And/or you can get the Multivan which is madly overpriced even used. For a half of the price you can get nice gear for your family and if you take 6 people and devide the consumtion of aprox. 10L per 100km it is not realy that bad per person. Or you can drive two cars for 6 people, where consumption is more than that.

The other thing in mind is that VR6 and 8speed Aisin transmission are much more reliable than TDI with DSG or some kind of Kia Hybrid 1.4 engine. TDI in Atlas would be an option but IMHO VW put this car with the most tested gear over the time in mind after the DieselGate in the US. So that needs to be mentioned that this puppy can safe you lot of money on service schedule with DPF filters fand AdBlue technology which are mandatory in EU.

Just one random for sale if anyone interested VW Volkswagen Atlas, Touareg, 3.6 V6, 2018, 4 motion - Praha 5 - Bazoš.cz
In Germany some are on autoscout24 website.

I am another EU happy user.

PS: the car passed the TÜV nicely, you have the thread here on forum to make the rear fog light in cars up to MY21 and front lights have been adjusted to pass 1,5% angle. There is sign on the chassis for that and even the screws to modify them are signed....

PPS: there is strong import business to take trucks like Chevys, RAMs, Fords for agri owners and they are pretty fine on roads either.


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> If you are planning to eventually license it permanently in Germany, it will need to pass a TÜV certification. Even though Volkswagen is a German company, the Atlas (aka Teramont) is not commonly sold through dealerships, and is fairly rare there.
> 
> US emissions standards should pass TÜV testing.
> 
> ...


Just quick one, every EU country does its own TÜV which is not passed to another country (you cannot use if for registration in another country than the TÜV inspecion was done) nevertheless you can drive among EU countries on your obtained registration without problems. TÜV can make exemptions on some details - like side markers or DOT light standards. However front head lights need to be leveled down by 1.5% (mechanically). Emissions are fine, TSI 2.0 and VR6 are EURO5 engines which are allowed in used cars for registration.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

kazimir80 said:


> Just quick one, every EU country does its own TÜV which is not passed to another country (you cannot use if for registration in another country than the TÜV inspecion was done) nevertheless you can drive among EU countries on your obtained registration without problems. TÜV can make exemptions on some details - like side markers or DOT light standards. However front head lights need to be leveled down by 1.5% (mechanically). Emissions are fine, TSI 2.0 and VR6 are EURO5 engines which are allowed in used cars for registration.


Thank you for the very nice update. If the TÜV will make an exception to the the headlight leveling requirement, that will save a lot of money. Do the headlights function well when they are mechanically angled down 1.5%?

🍺


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Luckily US DOT standards are adopted well in most cases to EU/UN standards for individual import, problem would be taking the car from Latin America as the norms are vague or not that strict I was said. So for importing the US car (be aware to EU policy car cannot be older than 8 years from the first registration!) you will get technical report which replaces EU COC list and declares that DOT standards are in use and lists few exemptions. Topics were headlights, rear mirrors, seat belts, emissions (LEV vs. EURO5 statement). For huge RAM trucks there is also noise test. The rest of the car is adopted as it meets the EU/UN standards. With that document you are free to go for normal process for registration.

According to lights I didnt notice any difference than driving the car in US. FullLEDs produce massive light comparing to to Xenon or Halogen lights which are on the most cars. Some drivers blink on me sometimes that they are uncomfortable passing by. But I feel the same sometimes with some cars from EU market with FullLEDs. Still its lot of light from them.


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Arealkoala said:


> We're bringing it because it's the car we need for the family size we have, and the cost to bring it over with a household move makes more sense to bring than to sell it and buy new. All this said, we also have a low mileage 2009 VW Rabbit that we may bring over as well, we're still determining if we're bringing one container or two... if two, then both cars will join us. The Rabbitis worth quite a bit more in Germany and we will eventually sell it... could be the same plan for the Atlas if we do end up sticking around permanently - the novelty of just having a less available car seems to be a thing. I've lived in Germany a few times and rented as needed, my wife is a German citizen - I will certainly feel the cost of fuel.


I would like to react on these

please check in Germany if you can put 2009 Rabbit on plates, as I was informed by authorities within EU policy, that you cannot register nonEU market imported cars older 8 years does not matter you owned it whole the time. This is EU Commission regulation. There is exemption for veteran cars, but you need to be part of some club and present some documents on that, didnt go in deep as my case didnt count. But I am not sure if 2009 car can be even considered as youngtimer.
if you would like to help with modding the car, not sure in NRW. E.g. There are few Czech companies which will help you moving door2door even modding, TÜV and registering the vehicle or individuals who can adapt the car to your needs, I believe they are also in Germany. If not and no one would help you, let me know I will ask Czech technicians if they would help you with some assistance. According to some mods I did myself rear fog, some DYI from this website and do not forget to recode radio for EU frequencies. Sirius is not present in Europe, satellite does not "see" here.
EU Citizens and members of family (EU green card holders) living in US legally more than year and owning the car more than half a year = no import taxes or VAT.
the fuel is more expensive but need to say I have one time cheaper insurance that I had in NYC which in rough numbers makes one tank for free each month. The other thing is that large SUV even on EU market dont have any better consumption numbers comparing to Atlas. Just they have some hybrid gears to help in the city, on highway there is no huge gap, like maximally 2L/100km. But Atlas does not have any expensive tech under the hood so you will save grand on the service schedule once hitting more kms on the clock.


----------

